# WWETT Show 2016 schedule



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So looking at tickets now. Learning from last year, I'm coming in a day early and attending the seminars. So the question is the last day is Saturday. Think it's worth staying that night?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

how much does it cost to attend wett show


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have salesmans offer tickets usually.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't think any of the vendors do anything on the last night do they? No parties or dinners.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> how much does it cost to attend wett show


I think tickets are 40. However the rooms and flights are a different matter.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont think so. Everyones packing up and heading out. Im only 4 hrs away. Your welcome to come hang with us in cleveland and do some bursting if you want. Seriously if you wanted you can fly out of cleveland might be cheaper.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

If you stay 5 minutes out of town the rooms are 60 per night with a free shuttle in.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I might fly into Chicago and come down from there. If I get to come it will only be for a couple days.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

You can always scoot over to ohio. Maybe i will do a trenchless demo like the west coast boys. Pack your carharrts and we will do some sub zero pipe bursting!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm in, when we leaving


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I got plenty of room and the wife is a good cook all are welcome!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hillside said:


> I'm in, when we leaving


I'll be flying in tuesday and leaving sat. Talking to Kirk at AJ, he said the last day is pretty much deserted and most people leave.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> You can always scoot over to ohio. Maybe i will do a trenchless demo like the west coast boys. Pack your carharrts and we will do some sub zero pipe bursting!



I'm trying to get Jo to let me come out your way for a few days during a different month. She's hesitant cause she thinks we'll get in trouble.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We will! Tell her dont worry though, i wont ask for child support!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

bulldozer said:


> We will! Tell her dont worry though, i wont ask for child support!


If your dad is there then I think y'all have a lot higher chance of getting into trouble  I had a blast hanging out last year. I'm really looking forward to it this year. I suppose I should go ahead and get my tickets.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Lool. We will have even a better time this year!!!!!!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

is it safe in cleavland ? will i be able to carry my gun ?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm leaving sometime Saturday morning. I've found that two full days of exhibits is more than enough for me. I'm thinking about flying in early Thursday morning. The seminars were absolute BS in my opinion. I didn't get anything out of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> You can always scoot over to ohio. Maybe i will do a trenchless demo like the west coast boys. Pack your carharrts and we will do some sub zero pipe bursting!


Sweet! I'm a cold wheather loving freak!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I'm leaving sometime Saturday morning. I've found that two full days of exhibits is more than enough for me. I'm thinking about flying in early Thursday morning. The seminars were absolute BS in my opinion. I didn't get anything out of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which ones did you go to?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Which ones did you go to?



I went to 6 or 7. Business, nozzles, pipe relining. Can't remember the rest. They were like hour long sales presentations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not trying to brown nose but this guy was really good at the show. If he has 2 or 3 classes I will be in at of them. 

http://secretsofbusinessmastery.com/mike-agugliaro-bio/


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Im reading his book right now. Its pretty intresting. Yes, some classes are sales oriented but keep in mind many are people who arent professional speakers. I like the fellowship before and after the class.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> is it safe in cleavland ? will i be able to carry my gun ?


Lol. Cleveland is safe. Hell, the cops are killing off all the bad guys! No its not a bad town. It has its seedy areas but for the most part its pretty safe.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Just got my hotel reservation. Other than the airline ticket I'm ready to roll. I will be there from Wednesday through Saturday and staying at the JW Marriott. I can't wait and I hope to be able to meet a few more new people this year.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Just got my hotel reservation. Other than the airline ticket I'm ready to roll. I will be there from Wednesday through Saturday and staying at the JW Marriott. I can't wait and I hope to be able to meet a few more new people this year.



We'll be neighbors!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> We'll be neighbors!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. I enjoyed hanging with you last year. I may bring the check book this year.


----------



## COLEPub (Jul 23, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> I'm not trying to brown nose but this guy was really good at the show. If he has 2 or 3 classes I will be in at of them.
> 
> http://secretsofbusinessmastery.com/mike-agugliaro-bio/


Yes, he's coming back. Schedule should be up by late next week. He's got a one hour session on Thursday (I think it was Thursday) .


----------



## COLEPub (Jul 23, 2014)

Saturday is slower, but still sees a thousand or more people come through. It's kind of like Black Friday, it's when all the best deals go down. It's definitely worth hanging around for. The Friday night party should be fun as well. Entertainment is Jerrod Niemann for this year. We also have a welcome reception this year both Wednesday and Thursday night that is actually on the field (it's covered) in Lucas Oil Stadium. It's quite a sight to stand in the middle of the field and look back at the huge stadium. If anyone has any specific questions feel free to shoot them to me here.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Im staying in the same place just out of town. If any cheap *******s need a ride in daily pm me. I used to stay downtown but i like hitting some of the hole in the wall restaurants around Indy. Thinking about throwing a hotel party this year. Anyone game?


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm going to be booking airfare next week. What kind of deals have you guys seen? Is it better to stay at a connecting hotel or away from downtown? What should i know before i go? PM's are welcome.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> Im staying in the same place just out of town. If any cheap *******s need a ride in daily pm me. I used to stay downtown but i like hitting some of the hole in the wall restaurants around Indy. Thinking about throwing a hotel party this year. Anyone game?


I will go to any party as long as your dad is there.lol


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plungerboy said:


> I will go to any party as long as your dad is there.lol


I'll second that...


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Great! Mr. Karaoke in the house again? The guy is out of control. Hes the only guy i know who rides his harley from Daytona Beach to Ohio in March when it was only 20 degrees here. WTF? is wrong with this guy!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

COLEPub said:


> Saturday is slower, but still sees a thousand or more people come through. It's kind of like Black Friday, it's when all the best deals go down. It's definitely worth hanging around for. The Friday night party should be fun as well. Entertainment is *Jerrod Niemann for this year*. We also have a welcome reception this year both Wednesday and Thursday night that is actually on the field (it's covered) in Lucas Oil Stadium. It's quite a sight to stand in the middle of the field and look back at the huge stadium. If anyone has any specific questions feel free to shoot them to me here.


Why do you guys always book neo-country bands? Are they cheaper?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Why do you guys always book neo-country bands? Are they cheaper?


Did you have to look up that guys name or did you already know that he sang neo country, gear junkie? I've never heard of him before. But that's not surprising


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Did you have to look up that guys name or did you already know that he sang neo country, gear junkie? I've never heard of him before. But that's not surprising


I had to look him up.....crappiest music I've ever heard. Listening to miley cyrus would be more entertaining.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Miley cyrus sings?

I only look

not listen.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I had to look him up.....crappiest music I've ever heard. Listening to miley cyrus would be more entertaining.
> 
> Jerrod Niemann - Drink to That All Night - YouTube


Ha-ha. I trust you. I don't need to find out for myself.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Back when the show was down in Nashville, I went to every show, and each time I showed up a day early and stood a day past the show for a bit of a wind down before heading home.

One year I even ended up on the cover, a show photographer must of liked the overalls look I was sporting. Wish I had a copy of the issue still.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

you can get all the back issues from them.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I just finished an interview with one of their reporters. They're doing a story on my company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> I just finished an interview with one of their reporters. They're doing a story on my company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is pretty cool.

They did an interview a few years back on a local company. The guy they interviewed was giving details of jobs that I had bailed him out on, but he was saying he was the one to bail out some other plumber. 

For example he was digging up a sewer in multiple places inside a dealership and still couldn't find the part of the sewer that left the building. So he called me for help, I used at the time a unique jetter nozzle that was only available through Viking Jetters at the time. It basically had two rear jets and one drilled exactly on the side to force the jetter hose to make turns in fittings. I used this and a tape on Goldack transmitter to pinpoint the san-crosses that were laid on their sides. Within an hour I found where the sewer left the building.

He also bragged in the article how he had this machine shop that he custom made jetter nozzles and skids, even though he never owned a jetter or a camera system. They took pictures of a full size excavator with magnetic signs with his company name covering the rental companies name on the unit, and claimed he owned the excavator. 

That day the article about that company was one of the best pieces of fiction I read in the Cleaner Magazine.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I was honest with her about everything. She read the article back to me and it was spot on. I'm waiting for the photographer to reach out to me. Once he does his job, it goes to print. I'm hoping I get the cover but the reporter said it depends on the pictures. I'm pretty excited, I've been reading the cleaner since I'm 12 years old and I'm now 37. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> you can get all the back issues from them.


I have tried the farthest back they go is 2009. The issue I was in was late 1990's. My father may have the issue stashed away if it didn't get tossed when he did the big clean up of his office.


----------

